# Baja Fishing Adventure: Big Rooster



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just returned from a week in the beautiful Baja. We were fishing in La Ventana area around Cerralvo Island (south of La Paz). Overall the fishing was somewhat slow....but extremely high quality.

The best fish was a big Roosterfish that hit a small sardines fly right on top in full spectacular view. After about a 1 hour battle on the 10wt, the beautiful fish gave it up and came in at about 45 pounds (pictures 1 and 2)...the largest rooster caught on the fly this season in that area. We got another one that went just under 30 pounds(picture 3) and numerous smaller ones (picture 4). Caught a few palmettoes (local name for what some said was a permit, but looked like an African Pompano to me) (picture 5)....plus several new species on the fly for me. 

One afternoon we decided to go after a Marlin...and hooked two estimated at about 150 pounds each...but they broke off after about 10 minutes....we only had mono, no wire, and it was cut both times. 

I love going to this part of Mexico where it is totally safe and a throwback to many years ago. The people are wonderful, hard working and very friendly and the region is just spectacular.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome! The take on that big fish sounds spectacular!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The mystery fish was Id'd as a gaftop sail pompano. Really interesting fish...and highly prized by the locals.


----------

